# Outback Insurance Coverage



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Does everyone maintain full coverage insurance on your Outback?? I am thinking very seriously of dropping my ins, as the outback sits inside a nice shop most of the time. and i believe most folks use their TT's just a small percentage of time. like 30 or so days per year. the liability coversage is part of your TV while being towed.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

If you have a loan out on the trailer more than likely the bank will require you to maintain insurance coverage until the loan is paid. Out of all the insurances I pay, the trailer is the second cheapest one I pay. I have full replacement cost coverage and I pay just about $325 per year from Progressive. The only thing I have called them on is to have them change a flat on the trailer. I am more than capable of doing it, but they offer the service and I figured I would give it a shot. They arrived in about 20 minutes and I was back on the road in 30 minutes.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

If you decide not to drop it shop around. I had a policy that was about $500 a year then switched to one for just under $300 a year. I checked with my auto insurer (AAA) who added it to our policy for only about $140 a year.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

My understanding is that yes, liability is covered under the tow vehicle. However, not sure if property damage etc is covered as part of the tow vehicle or not. When I checked on insurance for ours, the deductible amount had a huge difference in insurance cost. I'm paying $114/yr for my trailer coverage with State Farm, but with a $2000 deductible. cut the deductible to $500 and IIRC insurance was over $500/yr. I basically wanted something to cover it if it got totaled.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have $1000 ded and it is $450 per yr. No loan so that dont apply. I hear about these low prices but when i check around its not here.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Full coverage with GMAC through Good Sam, $115 for six months. They say they will replace the Outback with a comparable model Outback from the current model year if it is totaled.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

danny285 said:


> I have $1000 ded and it is $450 per yr. No loan so that dont apply. I hear about these low prices but when i check around its not here.


we had state farm on our previous trailer, but the dealer offered us a look at the "route 66" package through the dealership. it was 1/2 of state farm. If you bought your RV from a local dealer that you deal with, ask the business mangage to help you out with options. Lower price options help them sell units, so they have some information to use, just pay attention to the details, for deductible, replacement value vs. totaled out, etc...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Full coverage with GMAC through Good Sam, $115 for six months. They say they will replace the Outback with a comparable model Outback from the current model year if it is totaled.


I've got this one also. I think it covers $2000 for contents, don't believe too many do that...and when you get home you and park it, just call them and tell them it's back in storage and they drop the collision and refund part of the premium.---Mike


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

We got our insurance from the dealer's recommended agent and pay $277.00 per year for full purchase price coverage, $1000 personal effects, emergency service and $10,000 vacation liability coverage. The deductible is $500.00. No outstanding loan but feel it's important to cover our investment in case of damage.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I just received a quote from Good Sam/GMAC for $462 for 6 mo. 500 ded. I still think i may go the Self Ins route.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

danny285 said:


> I just received a quote from Good Sam/GMAC for $462 for 6 mo. 500 ded. I still think i may go the Self Ins route.


But remember...most of that is collision. You get a good chunk of that back when you call them after a trip and tell them to place it back in storage mode. That pretty much drops it back to comp coverage. They usually don't tell you that when giving the quote---Mike


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Its all Collision, the Quote said that the Liability is covered by the TV while connected, we all know that.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

danny285 said:


> Its all Collision, the Quote said that the Liability is covered by the TV while connected, we all know that.


Just want to add my 2 cents to this!! Our TV is owned my our company, and the Outback is NOT covered just because it is hitched up, and your TV and OB need to be on the same policy! Also be sure your policy is for replacement value!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Got my $280 full coverage bill from Good Sam. Called them to place it in storage mode and they dropped the COLLISION portion and it is only covered for comprehensive now. Total cost to sit in back yard is $72 for 6 months. Everytime you take it out, you call them and they do a 30 day adjustment. ---Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Need some clarification.

If I remove collision coverage and someone at my storage lot hits the trailer and then runs, comprehensive won't cover it. Is that correct?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

You know I didn't even ask them that since I store in the back yard. I worry about fire, theft, tree, storm damage. The only stipulation they gave me is that I can't hook it up and go unless I contact them and activate it for the road. We have something called uninsured motorist here in GA that covers what you're talking about...I guess it would fall under that(but have not checked). ----Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Called GMAC and asked about it. Collision is for when you are moving and comprehensive is when you are not. Looks like I could save $84 per year by dropping the collision coverage during the nine months a year we don't camp.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Called GMAC and asked about it. Collision is for when you are moving and comprehensive is when you are not. Looks like I could save $84 per year by dropping the collision coverage during the nine months a year we don't camp.


That could pay for more camping!!! ---Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I maintain full coverage due to having a loan but would switch to comprehensive for the same reasons you stated above. I only had mine out for a two week trip last year (three trips year before)...no reason to pay comprehensive when I'm only towing it maybe 10 days a year.

Funny that this thread came up, I'm with Geico right now after switching from Progressive for poor service and to save money, and just got a quote from State Farm on everything and looks like I can save another 20%. Pays to shop around.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

GMAC charges me almost nothing while TT is stored. When I take it out, I tell them, and cost and insurance increase. When I get back home I tell them it is back in storage, and costs go way down. I've not had a claim yet, hope I never do, so can't comment on that. But it sure saves us money.


----------

